# صيغة مبالغة



## Abu Rashid

What is the meaning of this term in Arabic grammar?

The context is that a passage has been supplied, then a question has been asked, to extract صيغة مبالغة from the passage. Is there another term for this in Arabic grammar as it's in a fairly early school book, so I'm sure I would've come across the term, perhaps just in different wording?


----------



## المعتصم

hello
I hope I'll help you in this defintion from 8th grade's Arabic language book :
"صيغ المبالغة: هي اسماء مشتقة تدل على ما يدل عليه اسم الفاعل، مع الدلالة على معنى المبالغة. ولا تشتق الا من الفعل الثلاثي"

if you didn't understand what does that mean i'll give you the translation..
9i3' al-mubal3'ah: it is a type of "mushtaqat", it has about the same meaning of "esm al-fa3el" or present particible (verb+er) (فاعل), but the different is that 9e3' al-mubal3'ah has more Exaggeration than esm al-fa3el.
it can com in many formations such as:
فعّال: قرّاء، جبّار...
مِفعال: مِعطاء، منحار ...
فَعول: غفور، ضروب...
و صيغ اخرى كثيرة

sincerly..


----------



## Abu Rashid

بارك الله فيك با معتصم
أتذكر الأن
مثل مقوال: يتكلم كثير. أليس كذلك؟


----------



## المعتصم

نعم، هذا صحيح، ولكنني غير متأكد تأكدا تاماً من امكانية وجود هذه الكلمة (مقوال) في هذا الوزن ام في غيره
yes that's right...but I'm not very sure that this word can come in this form correctly or in others...


----------



## WadiH

Abu Rashid said:


> بارك الله فيك با معتصم
> أتذكر الأن
> مثل مقوال: يتكلم كثير. أليس كذلك؟



مقوال sounds fine to my ear.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Yeh  it can be used on this wazn. I have taken this topic in a class and that was one of the examples given, but was never told it was called صيغة مبالغة so was familiar with the concept, just not the name.


----------



## WadiH

Here are the ones I remember

فعّال
فعول
مفعال
فعيل
فـَعـِـل


----------



## Ali Smith

فِعِّيْل a very common pattern of اسم المبالغة in _colloquial _Arabic, but I don't think it was used very often in that sense in _classical _Arabic. The only example I can think of is صِدِّيْق 'one who speaks the truth a lot', derived from صدق (ن) 'to speak the truth'. Can you think of any other examples?


----------



## WadiH

Ali Smith said:


> فِعِّيْل a very common pattern of اسم المبالغة in _colloquial _Arabic, but I don't think it was used very often in that sense in _classical _Arabic. The only example I can think of is صِدِّيْق 'one who speaks the truth a lot', derived from صدق (ن) 'to speak the truth'. Can you think of any other examples?



قدّيس
قسّيس
سكّير
عنّين
شرّير


----------



## Ali Smith

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Here are the ones I remember
> 
> فعّال
> فعول
> مفعال
> فعيل
> فـَعـِـل


Here's another: فَعْلان. Compare غَضْبان with غاضِب. The former means 'quickly angry' while the latter means simply 'angry'. Here's an example:

وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَىٰ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِن بَعْدِي ۖ أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ

(الأعراف 150)


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> Here's another: فَعْلان. Compare غَضْبان with غاضِب. The former means 'quickly angry' while the latter means simply 'angry'. Here's an example:


Where did you get that from? The form فعلان doesn’t mean quickly, it means _full of_ or _overflowing_ _with_, it’s also a temporary trait. So غضبان basically means furious.


----------



## Ali Smith

Here's another صيغة مبالغة: mif'al مِفْعَل. Here are some examples:

مِئَرّ - much addicted to sexual intercourse (from أَرَّها - He entered her.)
مِقْوَل - talkative
مِطْعَم - eating much

Mahaodeh: Sorry, I made a mistake. فَعْلان is not a صيغة مبالغة; it is simply one of the numerous صفات مشبَّهة بأسماء الفاعل والمفعول. I checked Wright's _A Grammar of the Arabic Language_, and sure enough, it says غَضْبان means 'angry'. I guess غضبان and غاضب are synonyms!


----------



## Ali Smith

Wadi Hanifa: Here is an example of مِفْعال being used as not an اسم آلة but as صيغة مبالغة. In fact, I believe it contains a few other صيغة مبالغةs too.

كَانَ النَّبِىُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدْعُو يَقُولُ رَبِّ أَعِنِّى وَلاَ تُعِنْ عَلَىَّ وَانْصُرْنِى وَلاَ تَنْصُرْ عَلَىَّ وَامْكُرْ لِى وَلاَ تَمْكُرْ عَلَىَّ وَاهْدِنِى وَيَسِّرِ الْهُدَى لِى وَانْصُرْنِى عَلَى مَنْ بَغَى عَلَىَّ رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِى لَكَ شَكَّارًا لَكَ ذَكَّارًا لَكَ رَهَّابًا لَكَ مِطْوَاعًا لَكَ مُخْبِتًا إِلَيْكَ أَوَّاهًا مُنِيبًا رَبِّ تَقَبَّلْ تَوْبَتِى وَاغْسِلْ حَوْبَتِى وَأَجِبْ دَعْوَتِى وَثَبِّتْ حُجَّتِى وَسَدِّدْ لِسَانِى وَاهْدِ قَلْبِى وَاسْلُلْ سَخِيمَةَ صَدْرِى قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ


----------



## WadiH

Yes, مفعال was third on my list from 12 years ago!


----------



## Ali Smith

Yeah, I just wanted to give you an example. Here's another: مِعْطاش, which means either 'very thirsty' or 'often thirsty'.


----------



## Ali Smith

Ali Smith said:


> فِعِّيْل a very common pattern of اسم المبالغة in _colloquial _Arabic, but I don't think it was used very often in that sense in _classical _Arabic. The only example I can think of is صِدِّيْق 'one who speaks the truth a lot', derived from صدق (ن) 'to speak the truth'. Can you think of any other examples?


I just found out that according to some people صِدِّيْق is اسم المبالغة not from صادِق 'speaking the truth' but from مُصَدِّق 'believing/holding (something or someone) to be true'.

I had no idea you could form an اسم مبالغة from an adjective that is _not_ from the triliteral ground stem (الثلاثي المجرد).


----------



## Usalman

Is fu'alah a pattern for mubalagh too? For example, لمزة and همزة‎


----------



## Ali Smith

Usalman: I don't know about _lumazah_ and _humazah_, but I know that فُعَلَة is definitely a pattern for صيغة المبالغة. For example, ضُحَكَة 'prone to laughter' and قُوَلَة 'loquacious'.


----------

